# Steelhead on the Chagrin



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Chagrin was a muddy mess this afternoon but I knew of a place that I could fish the Chagrin at so...I did. After the long mile walk I got to a spot I knew held fish. casted a while until finnaly a taker. Caught this 31' 11.1 pound steelhead and took it to the Lagoona bait store to check it in. I thought it was going to beat my old spot and move me on up to the east side to a deluxe apartment in the skys..Okay Dustin get back on track LOL.. But sadly it did not so I gave the fish to a neighbor.. Anyways good luck tommorow if we dont get hammerd by rain tommorow...


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Chagrin was a muddy mess this afternoon but I knew of a place that I could fish the Chagrin at so...I did. After the long mile walk I got to a spot I knew held fish. casted a while until finnaly a taker. Caught this 31' 11.1 pound steelhead and took it to the Lagoona bait store to check it in. I thought it was going to beat my old spot and move me on up to the east side to a deluxe apartment in the skys..Okay Dustin get back on track LOL.. But sadly it did not so I gave the fish to a neighbor.. Anyways good luck tommorow if we dont get hammerd by rain tommorow...


That's a nice fish!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice Fish Dustin! What do you catch him on in that mud?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

brodg said:


> Nice Fish Dustin! What do you catch him on in that mud?


We'll to be honest with ya it wasnt muddy at all where I was at. Caught him on a clouser minnow. You just got to know where to go when it gets turned to ness quick!!


----------



## chadnicoletti (May 26, 2011)

you call that thing a steely? its a minnow!

hahahahahha im joking man thats a very very nice fish and you should be very proud man!
congrats


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome and I know what u mean great catch on a tough day 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

nice dude!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Did ya eat that thing?


----------

